# Hublot model 582896 !



## watchkeeper

Don't know much re Hublot bit out of my league but been offered this, looks very dodgy ?


----------



## Gunnar_917

It looks dodgy but its authenticity has nothing to do with it


----------



## rightrower

Stay away with a yardstick


Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

It does not look right....







...

...hands are wrong for the 2013 Classic Fusion Aero Chronograph and who mounted the strap the wrong way ?


----------



## DieSkim

Why the fancy pillow?


----------



## Richerson

Never seen one of these before, looks kind of cheap


----------



## murokello

Fake piece of crap. So much wrong with it, just look the bad Hublot text on the dial. And who idiot mounts the strap wrong way round?


----------



## champagne_james

really? ...........


----------



## max902

something doesn't look right about this watch...maybe its just me.


----------



## walltz

It's fake .....


----------

